# Fish Thugs on the Grand at Webber Dam?



## Cyclebob44

Say it ain't so, Joe...

As per prior posts/thread, I've been looking forward to going after steelies on the Grand near Lansing and, per helpful advice here from a couple local experts, planned to go below Webber Dam, which in present configuration seems to limit fish getting upstream towards Lansing.

Maybe even this week, until I heard something disturbing today from a guy I consider a pro, someone who fishes all over Mich, incl UP, plus SH Alley on over to NY state.

My guy sez that local fisherman around Webber Dam don't take very kindly to non-locals, to the point of vandalizing cars, apparently with tacit OK of local authorities (police/sheriffs?) who aren't much interested in investigating or curtailing said vandalism.

If true, this smacks of so-called "surf thugs," the Calif ho-daddies who harass, beat up, ride over and otherwise intimidate and run off any non-local who happens to think it's a free country and a free ocean -- or, in this case, a free river.

I hate to assume this is true, but there's no reason at all for my guy to be peddling BS. In fact, I really can't believe this is true -- that local thugs are running off, even vandalizing cars of other guys who share same interests -- less than a half-hour from the capital of a state that markets itself as a four-season sportsmen's paradise. 

So tell me true, you guys from Lansing, Portland, Lyons and others who regularly fish at and below Webber Dam: am I gonna run into this crap if I spend two hours to drive over, spend $$ at local restaurants, bait shops, gas stations (as I always do)? 

...spend a couple hours learning my way around a new river and return to find my car trashed and a ho-hum, can't-be-bothered-to-do-my-job, local-boys-will-be-boys Barney Fife-type when I go to report it?

Was this true in the past? Is it now under control? Or is it still going on? Or is my source just totally full of crap?

Hate to raise this if it's totally not true. But having been warned, I'd hate worse to go over that way, best-intentions and all, and learn to my regret that it is.


----------



## STEELnICE

Being from Lansing I'm not really a Weber "local" and have never breen broken into, vandalized, or harrassed there. DNR is often present to enforce no tresspassing. Just my .02


----------



## fishhuntsmoke

I fish in and out all the Portland area quite a bit and have NEVER been harassed by anyone.. Treat others with respect n it shall b givin back, majority of the time. Granted there's always a bad apple thrown in the bunch here n there but it can and will always be delt with! Feel it out a few times n make your own judgement, good luck guy! Updates are very welcome!! 


HookeD uPP


----------



## Drisc13

Few years back a friend of a friend returned to his truck at the boat launch above dam to find out the hard way that his gas tank add a bag of sugar added to it. With any story there are always two sides...maybe the guy was being an idiot...who knows.

Weber is more remote than Lyons or Portland, so there are more opportunities for people to do things and get away with it. If you're really worried about it, skip Weber.

For me, I always have a little trepidation when parking there, and try to keep the vehicle in plain view of anyone working at the dam. I also tend to cover items in the truck up out of plain view more so than in other areas. I've also found quite the crew of guys hoding "their area" with chairs, fishing gear, pole holders, etc.... similar to Little Manistee. 

All that said, have never had a problem of any kind there and doubt you will either...but to drive two hours gotta believe you can find a better spot/river...


----------



## bauerj8

I live 3 miles from Webber Dam, fish there 50+ days a year. I have never had anything happen to my car, boat trailor, gas tank, anything. As was stated before, it may not be worth a 2 hour drive.


----------



## johnny5alive

its Ionia, people break into cars to get money for meth, not to drive off fishermen from out of town.

however many "locals" will line up all the way across the river below the coffer blocking you from fishing better water so they can chuck up into the water thats not accessible, some standing right in front of the fish ladder entrance. they tend to trespass on the dam property alot.


----------



## Cyclebob44

Thanks to all you guys, for the honest reporting and good advice. Glad to hear things aren't quite as bad as my source said, but still seems there's something of the old territorial imperative in/around Webber Dam, which, sad to say, I'll leave to the locals.

That's probably the effect they want anyway but I've got better things to do than get ripped off by meth-heads or vandalized/harassed by the locals who own -- or seem to think they own -- the river. Up at the 6th Street Dam in GR I've seen slobs like them line up right at the signpost 50 feet from the ladder, cast and cast and cast right in there til they fill their stringer, go up to the car, empty the stringer and come back for more. Not fishermen or sportsmen, just meat slobs. 

I'm sure most of the Webber Dam locals are good guys, but I'm not going to waste time sorting out who's who. When I head over your way, I'll make it a point to take my business/$$$ to Lyons or Portland. 

BTW a two-hour drive isn't too bad, depending on where you live. For those of you lucky enough to live near the Grand, great. I'm from Rochester Hills. Paint Creek in my backyard is now closed, but the Clinton's maybe 10 minutes away. Looking for a change of scenery, 90 minutes south gets me to the Huron at Flat rock or 90 miles north to the Rifle or Aug Gres near Skidway Lake and Omer. So either way -- or west to Lansing and beyond -- is reasonable for a day trip. 

Thanks again. Tight lines,


----------



## fishhuntsmoke

Johnny5- lol, that's part of the territory.. The line of "locals" isn't always full of locals, part of fishin is that you put up with crowds, especially if you want to focus on seasonal fish. To each is own and if that's not for you, on to another spot then.. As far as feeling negativity from the locals when they create that "wall", don't b shy and get ur ass right in there! Sometimes that creates some fun! And as far as the spotting of the people standing there, I will walk my ass to the rock and fish the coffer ANY day! There is nothing wrong with that, the only place people shouldn't b is in the marked area in front of the ladder.. If your worried of those call the DNR! Simple as that, the more complaints they receive the more action taken! Buuutt, if your not up to dealing with any of this, which f.t.r. can n does happen ANYWHERE, find another location.. I myself fish everywhere and run into all types, you can't let the bad ones spoil things, their inevitable! These problems can lead to good things, I myself have been avoiding some of the more crowded areas and wander off exploring new territory and have found some BETTER than regular holes as result of.. So what I'm saying is, maybe you should strap the pack on and start hiking and find those desolate areas!! 


HookeD uPP


----------



## Fishing2much

When I'm in Lansing to see the inlaws, I usually take a trip to Portland to fish but I skip webber dam. it is a drive from the other dams and as mentioned, is a remote area. I have fished there before and have had no troubles or any luck lol.


----------



## fishman210

There is a few bad apples in every crowd. That sux your guide friend had a bad run in. I have been fishin that area for many years and have had no incedinces. Don't leave anything valueable in the open ANYWHERE u fish these days!!!! Doesn't matter if its in the woods or right next to the cop shop! It can be great fishing when the others aren't!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes

I am beginning to love my fishing in the UP more and more every time that I read a post like this one. When you leave your car parked off from the beaten path nobody knows if you might be returning with a firearm or a fishing pole. So if you want to pull that vandalism stuff up here you are taking your chances that you may very well be a crows next meal ticket.


----------



## NickOfthEwooDs

You should never fish the Allegan Dam; if your worried about the local's I've witnessed some pretty crazy things there. For everyone that is reading this BEWARE. There are no fish there either.:evilsmile


----------



## Cyclebob44

NickOfthEwooDs said:


> You should never fish the Allegan Dam; if your worried about the local's I've witnessed some pretty crazy things there. For everyone that is reading this BEWARE. There are no fish there either.:evilsmile


Yeah, right, Nick. See you at Allegan first thing in the morning.:lol:


----------



## bauerj8

I hear the Allegan Dam is one the the finest establishments in the lower 48 states.


----------



## RAD FISH

:: Dams, Weirs, and any other place that slows or stops migratory fish will and does attract lots of fishermen and in most cases not all are lets just say the sportsmen type ( this is coming from someone who fish's below 6st a ton ). The most ridiculous things Ive seen have been below dams/ weirs and im not just talking about dams in city areas, all of them. Where there are lots of fishermen there are groups of locals that try to own the best spots, it is what it is. When I first started fish'n 6st the Regs. where a much rougher crowd than now days and if you hadn't put your time in to become one of them you could not fish the best areas. Also with more fishermen in a concentrated area the thieves will come. As far as vandalism goes unless its random more often than not its the cause of someone that was pissed off at that person and is to big of wussy to confront them personally. I love dams they can be very entertaining, like Allegan for example I rarely take my rod from my car unless I think it may get ripped off, then like Tippy I just bring it with me to watch the show.


----------



## fishin acomplished

When in rome...........


----------



## slowpaya

had a climbing saddle taken from the rear (doh)of my p.u. bout ten year ago


----------

